# Das Anglerboard ist am Freitag kurz offline!



## Brandungsbrecher (20. November 2019)

Viel Erfolg!
Und das Backup vorher nicht vergessen ;-)


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (20. November 2019)

Danke!
Kriegen wir schon alles gut über die Bühne


----------



## rippi (20. November 2019)

Können wir mit wichtigen Änderungen bezüglich der Honorierung wertvoller Beiträge rechnen? Oder sollten wir uns lieber nicht darauf freuen.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (20. November 2019)

Es wird ein Award System geben...


----------



## TechDoc (23. November 2019)

Ok, mit KURZ offline wars wohl nichts. 
Aber wir sind wieder da. Ich weiß, dass die Anzeige der Unterforen nicht gerade schick und edel aussieht, aber wir haben sie aktiviert, damit ihr euch schneller zurecht findet, wo jetzt welche Foren und Themen zu finden sind. Wir haben versucht so wenig wie möglich die Gewohnheiten zu verändern, haben aber etwas verschlankt und zusammengerückt. Und ich muss es einfach mal los werden....über 5 Millionen Beiträge....ihr seid wahnsinnig.  Mal sehen, wann ihr den Server in die Knie zwingt.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2019)

Wenn du alle mit genöle über das Wetter und die Verbände raus nimmst, zudem noch C&R-und Stahl- oder nicht Stahlvorfachthreads sowie Empfehlungen für eine Zanderrute bis 50 € raus nimmst dürften noch noch so 100000 übrig bleiben ^^


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (23. November 2019)

Hat doch super geklappt! Ob jetzt später oder nicht kann man bei sowas meistens eh schlecht vorhersagen, wenn man vorher die Glaskugel nicht ganz penibel geputzt hat.
Insofern: super Arbeit


----------



## Hering 58 (23. November 2019)

Schön, das AB läuft wieder. Super Arbeit


----------



## Peter_Piper (23. November 2019)

TechDoc schrieb:


> [...damit ihr euch schneller zurecht findet, wo jetzt welche Foren und Themen zu finden sind. ...]


 schneller zurechtfinden? Haha, ihr habt meinen kompletten Autismus total gestört. Wie soll ich mich jemals wieder im Forum orientieren können?


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2019)

Blindenhunde sind grad schwer in Mode - siehe Alexa-werbung


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (23. November 2019)

Schaut euch einfach mal um und wartet noch die neuen Styles nach dem Update am 7. und 8. Dezember ab. Wir können jederzeit noch nach euren Anregungen anpassen.


----------



## Kochtopf (23. November 2019)

Ich finde es toll, bis auf die Rubrik Fischrezepte, wo immernoch alles kulinarische drin ist - aber ich hoffe auf das große Update


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (23. November 2019)

Fischrezepte sollte auch nur noch Rezepte heißen. Muss ich mir morgen noch einmal genauer ansehen


----------



## Bilch (24. November 2019)

Warum sind diese Threats jetzt in der Rubrik "Anglerlatein"?
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angel-jobs-koederbauer.347885/#post-4983032
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/mit-koederfisch-auf-flusshechte-rute-rolle-12-2019-ist-da.347831/
https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/mein-kuriosester-fang.347540/
Usw.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (24. November 2019)

Bilch schrieb:


> Warum sind diese Threats jetzt in der Rubrik "Anglerlatein"?
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/angel-jobs-koederbauer.347885/#post-4983032
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/mit-koederfisch-auf-flusshechte-rute-rolle-12-2019-ist-da.347831/
> https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/mein-kuriosester-fang.347540/
> Usw.



Waren sie zuerst woanders? Ich weiß, dass ich die neue RuR Ankündigung unter Anglerlatein und Sonstiges eingestellt hab.


----------



## Bilch (25. November 2019)

Rebecca Hoffmann schrieb:


> Waren sie zuerst woanders? Ich weiß, dass ich die neue RuR Ankündigung unter Anglerlatein und Sonstiges eingestellt hab.


Um ganz ehrlich zu sein, weiß ich nicht, wo genau sie waren, aber Off Topic bzw. Anglerlatein ist nicht gerade der beste Platz


----------



## thanatos (27. November 2019)

ja ich bin unwissend in das "Loch" gefallen - hab heute erst die Änderung bemerkt - und mir gefällt sie - habt Ihr gut Gemacht !


----------

